#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Άκαμπτες απολήξεις στύλων στο Fespa και στο ΡΑΦ

## holouniverse

Το ΡΑΦ της ΤΟΛ εκτός από οριζόντια άκαμπτη απόληξη στου κόμβους δοκών-στύλων,δημιουργεί και κατακόρυφη άκαμπτη απόληξη.Παίζοντας με το fespa, δεν βλέπω κατακόρυφες άκαμπτες απολήξεις,παρά μόνο οριζόντιες.Στο εγχειρίδιο,αν καταλαβαίνω καλά,το πρόγραμμα δημιουργεί αυτόματα μόνο τις οριζόντιες στις δοκους και ο χρήστης μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μόνος του κατακόρυφη απόληξη. 
Το ίδιο διαπιστών και στο τρισδιάστατο αλλα και στους πίνακες.
Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε δεν λαμβάνει σωστά τα ελαστικά μήκη των στύλων.
Την γνώμη σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, "ζηλεύω" το ΡΑΦ γι αυτήν την πιο λεπτομερή προσομοίωση.
Βέβαια, και στο Fespa, όπως είπες υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, όμως μη αυτόματη.
Μπορεί να γίνει μαζικά η εισαγωγή μέσω των πινάκων χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο.

Κατά τ' άλλα, ισχύει αυτό που αναγράφει το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του Fespa, ότι δηλαδή:
 "Θεώρηση άκαμπτων απολήξεων στα άκρα των μελών και ιδιαίτερα με μεγάλο συντελεστή z οδηγεί σε *πιο δύσκαμπτες κατασκευές*, το οποίο εν γένει θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα *μεγαλύτερες φασματικές επιταχύνσεις* (Σχήμα 3.5) και *αυξημένη απαίτηση πλαστιμότητας καμπυλοτήτων* (βλ. §8.2.3)"

----------


## holouniverse

Είναι διαφορετικό το να ζηλέυουμε μια δυνατότητα προχωρημένησης ανάλυσης και προσομοίωσης και διαφορετικό το να απουσιάζει η δυνατότητα που δίνει τα σωστά αποτελέσματα. Χωρις κατακόρυφες απολήξεις (και χωρίς επισήμανση στο εγχειρίδιο) έχουμε 2 λάθη, πρώτον δεν υπολογίζονται τα σωστά ελαστική μήκη στύλων, το οποίο δίνει λάθος ανάλυση εντατικών μεγεθών και δεύτερον δεν υπολογίζεται το σωστό ύψος κοντού υποστυλώματος είτε είναι φύσει είτε θέσει. όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα, όλα καλά, έλα όμως που το πρόγραμμα δεν έχει υπολογίσει τα ΔΥα και ΔΥκ, ή καλύτερα τα έχει θέσει μηδενικά, χωρίς κάποια επισήμανση στο εγχειρίδιο και στον υπολογισμό κοντών.
Ουσιαστικά σε μια μεσοδοκό ύψους 50εκατοστών που βρίσκεται στα 2μέτρα, το πρόγραμμα υπολογίζει ύψος κοντού 2μέτρα [απο κόμβο σε κόμβο), το οποίο είναι λάθος, το σωστό είναι 2-0,50 = 1,5μέτρο.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει αναφορά στο εγχειρίδιο στη σελίδα 252.
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ορίσει ο χρήστης τις άκαμπτες απολήξεις. Είτε ένα προς ένα στο γραφικό περιβάλλον είτε μαζικά μέσω των πινάκων.
Δεν υπάρχει αυτόματος υπολογισμός που υπάρχει στο ΡΑΦ.
Ο έλεγχος για τα κοντά υποστυλώματα γίνεται πάντα. Η ακρίβεια εξαρτάται από τον χρήστη και τις επιθυμίες του. 
Τα "θέσει" κοντά υποστυλώματα δεν ελέγχονται από κανένα πρόγραμμα αυτόματα, πώς θα ήταν αυτό δυνατόν. Θα πρέπει ο χρήστης να ορίσει το ύψος του τοίχου που δημιουργεί το "θέσει" κοντό υποστύλωμα. Αυτό γίνεται και στο Fespa.

----------


## holouniverse

Προφανώς, αλλά δεν μπορεί ο χρήστης να ορίσει τις άκΑμπτες απολήξεις στην κεφαλή και τον πόδα για 50 στύλους...
Και τι γίνεται αν συντρέχει δοκός 50 και 80εκ σε κόμβο?
Μήπως θα έπρεπε by default να τις οριζει το πρόγραμμα όπως κάνει και με τις δοκούς?
Κανονιστικά είναι αποδεκτή η θεώρηση μη κατακόρυφων άκαμπτων απολήξεων στον στύλο? 
Πόση απόκλιση έχουν τα αποτελέσματα από το να συμπεριληθφούν και πόσο απειλείται η ασφάλεια της οικοδομής?
Είτε θέσει, είτε φύσει, οι κατακόρυφες άκαμπτες απολήξεις παίζουν ρόλο. Δεν μιλάω για το Ητ αλλά για τα ΔΥα και ΔΥκ τα οποία είναι 0 by default.Αυτό σημαίνει στο σχήμα, οτι το πρόγραμμα παιρνει ακαμπτο τμήμα μονο το Ητ και οχι το Ητ + ΔΥκ, δηλαδη υπολογίζει μεγαλυτερο ελαστικό τμήμα που είναι ευμενέστερο.σημαντικό λάθος.
Σε ένα φύσει,οπως μεσοδοκό, δεν υπολογίζει 1,5μ. αλλά 2 μέτρα, γιατί το δΥα είναι 0 be default.σημαντικό λάθος.
Κάτι που έπρεπε ρητά να αναφέρεται από την εταιρεία, οτι το πρόγραμμα με default 0 άκαμπτες κατ απολ, δεν υπολογίζει 'σωστά' τα κοντά.
Πιστεύω δενεχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος

----------


## Xάρης

> Προφανώς, αλλά δεν μπορεί ο χρήστης να ορίσει τις άκΑμπτες απολήξεις στην κεφαλή και τον πόδα για 50 στύλους...


Κι όμως μπορεί πολύ εύκολα και γρήγορα με δυο εργαλεία. Το "πάρε-δώσε" παραμέτρους στο οποίο θα έχουμε απενεργοποιήσει όλες τις παραμέτρους εκτός από τις άκαμπτες απολήξεις και τους πίνακες τύπου excel όπου μπορούμε να κάνουμε μαζικές αλλαγές με λίγα κλικ.




> Και τι γίνεται αν συντρέχει δοκός 50 και 80εκ σε κόμβο?


Επιλέγεις το δυσμενέστερο.




> Μήπως θα έπρεπε by default να τις οριζει το πρόγραμμα όπως κάνει και με τις δοκούς?


Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα και η επιλογή. Γι αυτό και έγραψα παραπάνω ότι "ζηλεύω" σ' αυτό το ΡΑΦ.




> Κανονιστικά είναι αποδεκτή η θεώρηση μη κατακόρυφων άκαμπτων απολήξεων στον στύλο?


Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη στον κανονισμό.




> Πόση απόκλιση έχουν τα αποτελέσματα από το να συμπεριληθφούν και πόσο απειλείται η ασφάλεια της οικοδομής?


Στο πρώτο σκέλος του ερωτήματος θα βρεις την απάντηση αν κάνεις επίλυση για το ίδιο μοντέλο με τον ένα και τον άλλο τρόπο. Κάνε το και δες τις διαφορές. Θα υπάρχουν αποκλίσεις από κατασκευή σε κατασκευή.
Το δεύτερο σκέλος του ερωτήματος δεν μπορεί κανείς να το απαντήσει με ποσοστά. 
Πόσο κινδυνεύουν οι οικοδομές που μελετήθηκαν με τον ΕΚΩΣ-2000 το διάστημα 2000-2004 που δεν υπήρχε ο έλεγχος των κοντών στύλων;
Πόσο κινδυνεύουν οι οικοδομές στις οποίες χρησιμοποιήθηκε χάλυβας S400s ή S500s προ του 2000 (κάποιοι ίσως γνωρίζουν τις διαφορές);
Η ερώτηση θα έπρεπε νομίζω να τεθεί διαφορετικά.




> Είτε θέσει, είτε φύσει, οι κατακόρυφες άκαμπτες απολήξεις παίζουν ρόλο.


Μην λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Φυσικά παίζουν ρόλο. Η δυνατότητα προσομοίωσης, μη αυτόματη δυστυχώς, υπάρχει και στο Fespa. Τα "θέσει" κοντά δεν προσομοιόνονται αυτόματα από κανένα λογισμικό εκτός εάν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι τοιχοποιίες πρόκειται να κατασκευαστούν!




> Κάτι που έπρεπε ρητά να αναφέρεται από την εταιρεία, οτι το πρόγραμμα με default 0 άκαμπτες κατ απολ, δεν υπολογίζει 'σωστά' τα κοντά.


Την αναφορά στο θέμα στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης σελ. 252 της είδες φαντάζομαι. Γιατί όμως δεν στέλνεις ένα email στην LH-Λογισμική να δούμε τι θα σου απαντήσουν και να μας κοινοποιήσεις και την απάντηση; Θα είχε εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## holouniverse

Μάλλον δεν κατανόησες την σημασία του θέματος.
-Δεν έχω μάλλον το σωστό εγχειρίδιο, συνεπώς δεν γνωρίζω τι αναφέρει η σελίδα 252. Βαλε μια αποκοπή οθόνης ανθες.
-Από τους πίνακες γίνεται εύκολα και γρήγορα.Το θέμα είναι τι οδηγίες δίνει για αυτό το εγχειρίδιο και πόσα εφιστά την προσοχή πάνω στο όλο θέμα. Διότι κάποιος χρήστης μπορεί να το αμελήσει.Προσωπικά παρεμβάσεις στο μοντέλο σε αυτονόητα θέματα, δεν μου αρέσοουν.
-Στο θέμα των *κοντών στύλων*, θα σου δώσω να καταλάβεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι το θέμα και πόσο λανθασμένα το εγχειρίδιο το αμελεί ως θέμα! Πρόσεξε το σχέδιο. Αριστερά δυνητικά *φύσει* κοντό. Δεξιά *θέσει* κοντό.
Στο φεσπα θα δώσεις ύψος ορόφου 2,50μ, θα τοποθετήσεις δοκό ύψους 50εκ και υποστύλωμα.
Στο τρισδιάστατο θα έχει μήκος στύλου 2,50μ. Η κατακόρυφη α΄καμπτη απόληξη ίση με 0 by default.
Στο αριστερό, θα κάνει έλεγχο *λανθασμένο* το πρόγραμμα διότι το ελαστικό μήκος στύλου είναι 2μετρα και οχι 2,50μέτρα το οποίο λαμβάνει (το οποιο ειναι ευμενέστερο). Δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά σε αυτό στο θέμα κοντών στυ΄λων του manual. ΛΑΘΟΣ.
Στο δεξιό, θα θέσεις Ητ=1,50μ. θα κάνει έλεγχο *λανθασμένο* το πρόγραμμα διότι το ελαστικό μήκος στύλου είναι 2,50-1,50-0,50=0,5μετρα και οχι 2,50-1,50=1μετρα (το οποιο ειναι ευμενστερο). Δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά σε αυτό στο θέμα κοντών στυ΄λων του manual. ΛΑΘΟΣ. 

γνωρίζεις καλά εικάζω, οτι 0,50μέτρα στα μήκη των κοντών ειναι τεράστιο ζήτημα και μπορεί να χαρακτηρίσει ή να αποχαρακτηρίσει κάποιο. Χώρια που μεταβάλλει και την ανάλυση, λόγω αλλα΄γής της δυσκαμψίας, άρα και της σεισμικής τέμνουσας που παραλαμβάνουν.

2 σημαντικά λάθη σε ένα λεπτό και κρίσιμης σημασίας θέμα μια στατικής μελέτης, δηλαδή τα κοντά υποστυλώματα, και μάλιστα δίχως να διευκρινίζεται με σαφή και έντονο τρόπο στο εγχειρίδιο. τα οποία στο ραφ δεν γίνονται.

Εγινα κατανοητός θέλω να πιστεύω.

----------


## CFAK

Οι προβληματισμοί σου είναι υπερβολικοί. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλες αβεβαιότητες στην εκπόνηση στατικών υπολογισμών που είναι σίγουρα πιο "ανησυχητικές". Για παράδειγμα σου αναφέρω ότι το κοντό υποστύλωμα θέτει υπο αμφισβήτηση την βασική παραδοχή της επιπεδότητας των διατομών (παραδοχή Bernoulli) η οποία επηρεάζει πολύ πιο δραστικά την αξιοπιστία των εξαγόμενων μεγεθών (δυνάμεις και τάσεις), ώστε τα ραβδωτά στοιχεία πλέον να πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν από επιφανειακά για καλύτερη μοντελοποίηση.

Έχω ασχοληθεί με NEXT, FESPA, ΡΑΦ και STEREOSTATIKA (πλέον HOLOBIM). Σου παραθέτω τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματά τους κατά την γνώμη μου:
- ΡΑΦ. Το επιστημονικότερο όλων των παραπάνω, ωστόσο είναι αργό στην εισαγωγή των δεδομένων λόγω των ιδαιτέρως πολλών επιλογών. Οι εξαγόμενοι ξυλότυποι θέλουν αρκετή δουλειά για να γίνουν παραδοτέοι.
- FESPA. Δεύτερο σε "επιστημονικότητα". Ειδικά οι τελευταίες εκδόσεις είναι πολύ βελτιωμένες. Δεν ειναι τυχαίο ότι είναι το δημοφιλέστερο.
- HOLOBIM. Πιο στοιχειώδες από τα παραπάνω με λιγότερες επιλογές. Πανεύκολη και ταχύτατη εισαγωγή δεδομένων. Αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα. Τελειώνεις μία απλή μελέτη σε λίγες ώρες.
- ΝΕΧΤ. Κάποτε ήταν το 2ο σε δημοφιλία. Έχει μείνει πίσω, το περιβάλλον θυμίζει dos. Κολλά εύκολα. 

Οι τιμές όλων των παραπάνω έχουν πέσει και λόγω της κρίσης σε 3000+ΦΠΑ ή και λιγότερο. Ο καθένας ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του επιλέγει. Όταν όμως η αμοιβή για στατική μελέτη μιας διώροφης μεζονέτας είναι περί τα 200 ευρώ, όταν οι περισσότερες διατομές λόγω συνηθισμένων διαστάσεων οπλίζονται με τα ελάχιστα σίδερα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση για τις όποιες αδυναμίες έχουν τα στατικά λογισμικά.

----------


## Xάρης

*@holouniverse*
Διάβασες τις απαντήσεις που σου έδωσα παραπάνω;
Φαίνεται πως όχι διότι διαφορετικά δεν θα έγραφες τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

----------


## holouniverse

Χαρης, απαντάς αυτό:



> Μην λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Φυσικά παίζουν ρόλο. Η δυνατότητα προσομοίωσης, μη αυτόματη δυστυχώς, υπάρχει και στο Fespa. Τα "θέσει" κοντά δεν προσομοιόνονται αυτόματα από κανένα λογισμικό εκτός εάν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι τοιχοποιίες πρόκειται να κατασκευαστούν!


To 1o σκέλος της απάντησης σου, δεν διαφωτίζει (σε αντίθεση με το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα), απλά είναθ της λογικής 'οκ,πάμε παρακάτω'. Το 2ο σκέλος είναι αχρείαστο, διότι κανείς δεν είπε οτι τα θέσει κοντά προσομοιώνονται αυτόματα. Επίσης έγινε κατανοητό με το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα.
Να έχεις  υπόψιν οτι τα μηνύματα δεν απαυθύνονται μόνο τους συμμετέχοντες αλλά και σε όσους μας διαβάζουν. Προσωπικά θέλω και πιστεύω κατέστη κατανοητό με ταμηνύματά μου, που γίνεται λάθος (by default) και εδικά στα κοντά, στο λογισμικό fespa. ΜΠορεί κάποιος χρήστης να βάλει σε 1τριώροφο μεσοδοκό σε κάθε στάθμη του κλιμακοστασίου και να νομίσει οτι τα φύσει κοντά υπολογιστηκαν σωστά by default, ενώ δεν είναι έτσι. Μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μια δοκό μήκους 9-10μ με ύψος 1+μ και να νομίσει οτι στην ανάλυση ελήφθη με ακρίβεια, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.

CFAK, προφανώς υπάρχουν πολλές αβεβαιότητες, (αλληλεπίδραση εδάφους-κατασκευής, διαφράγματα, επιφανειακά FEM σε κατακόρυφα στοιχεία που αποκλίνουν από την γραμμική λειτουργία κλπ) αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι θα κάνουμε γαργάρα άλλες παραδοχές, τις οποίες απλά καιωραία μπορούμε να συμπεριλάβουμε στην ανάλυση μας. Άλλωστε είναι κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα σε επίπεδο προγραμματισμού, και αποτελεί κεκτημένο άλλων ελληνικών προγραμμάτων. Δεν ξέρω πόση μεταβολή φέρνει στην προσομοίωση η μείωση του ελαστικού μήκους ενος *μη* κοντου στυλου, αλλά όπως προείπα, η μέιωση του ελαστικού μήκους ενός δυνητικού κοντού, είναι πολυ σημαντικό, διότι τα κοντά είναι από τα πιο εύτρωτα σημεία μετά την pilotis.
Στην σύγκριση που έκανες, νομίζω στην ανελάστικη στατική ανάλυση έχει γίνει καλύτερη δουλειά στο fespa. Απλά υστερεί σε θέματα εποπτικότητας.

----------


## CFAK

Ο προγραμματισμός δεν είναι τόσο απλός όσο τον παρουσιάζεις. Σε κάθε περίπτωση γιατί δεν απευθύνεσαι στο FESPA με τις ενστάσεις σου;

----------


## holouniverse

Δεν τον παρουσίασα εύκολο, απλά δεδομένου οτι υπάρχει ως μεταβλητή στον πυρήνα του προγράμματος, θα μπορούσε να ληφθεί αυτόματα με επιπλέον coding οπως γίνεται με τις οριζόντιες.
Το τι θα κάνω προσωπικά είναι άσχετο θέμα συνάδελφε. Απλώς επεσήμανα το ζήτημα στην αρμόζουσα κατηγορία του φόρουμ.

----------


## CFAK

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι θα κάνεις προσωπικά. Εγώ σου πρότεινα, αντί να ρωτάς τους συναδέλφους στο forum, που είναι απλοί χρήστες του λογισμικού, να απευθυνθείς στους δημιουργούς του.

----------


## holouniverse

Απλά επισημαίνω μια έλλειψη του προγράμματος,και εδώ που τα λέμε μια στασιμότητα στην εξέλιξη του,ειδικά στο σκυρόδεμα.Βλέποντας και ενημερώσεις marketing για black friday προσφορές...Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς έχω μεταπηδήσει σε άλλο στατικής ανάλυσης λογισμικό.

----------

